# fermented honey



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*I would say its cooked*

IMHO I would throw it out you cant feed it back to the bees cant eat it and its to late to make mead. I would write it off has a lesson learned and buy a refractometer a decent one can be had for around $100.00 or less. Its cheap insurance that will save you from throwing out a few hundred dollars worth of honey that has gone bad


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Mix in some water ,let it work and run it thru a "Still" to make ethanal . Dont see why fermentedd honey wouldnt work to make ethanal ? ...Rick


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

It could used for baking or heat it to 160 degrees and let the alcohol evaporated feed it to the bees its still sweet.


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

*Fermented honey twice*

Hi,

i saw this old thread and would like to add my experience: the first time my honey fermented was 2 years ago. I figured it was my mistake for not taking absolutely only capped honey. Last year I made sure it was all and only capped and returned the rest to the bees. It still fermented but to a lesser degree. I clean my equipment carefully and use purchased bottles (as well as some recycled). I check that both are clean. This year I am buying a refractometer. Still, is there any reason that honey will ferment other than poor hygiene or harvesting honey from uncapped comb?

Thanks

Jorge


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The cause of fermentation is high water content. If you're capped honey is fermenting you probably have a humid climate and you will need the refractometer. In my climate I have not found them necessary, but obviously in some climates they are.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

if you harvest only capped honey and then test it and find that the water content is too high, what can you do to fix it? how do you evaporate the water out? do you just put it in a kettle on the stove on very low heat?


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Label it "fermented honey" and sell it. If it's fermented (likely) rather than spoiled (not likely), some consumers may see this as a premium product. There's absolutely nothing wrong with consuming a little _Saccharomyces_ and _Lactobaccilli_. I think we are generally a little too concerned about living in a sterile world.


----------

